# low fps trotz guter Hardware



## Flixl (14. März 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## EspCap (14. März 2009)

Die 2 GB Ram sind nicht sonderlich viel für so ein System, aber 15 FPS sind doch etwas sehr wenig.
Eingabeverzögerung ist deaktiviert?


----------



## Hugo2000 (14. März 2009)

Ich habe auch nen High End PC und habe manchmal 10FPS, das liegt enfach an den Servern von Blizz.


----------



## Cold Death (14. März 2009)

Ich kann dich beruhigen, bei mir ist es fast genauso, nur bei mir kackt das game teilweise auf 1 fps ab. Das geschieht vor allem in Dalaran und dann geht mal gar nix mehr...


----------



## Schranzman (14. März 2009)

wow hat allgemein etwas gegen die neuen "High-End Drahtesel" mein PC geht auch manchma in die Knie (was WoW betrifft, rechenleistung steht noch jede menge zur Verfügung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), selbes Prob wie ich schon des öfteren gehört hab, schätze das jeder 4te der einen mehrkern CPU bestitzt solche Probs hat


----------



## Hugo2000 (14. März 2009)

Schranzman schrieb:


> wow hat allgemein etwas gegen die neuen "High-End Drahtesel" mein PC geht auch manchma in die Knie (was WoW betrifft, rechenleistung steht noch jede menge zur Verfügung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jep, da kann ich nur zustimmen.


----------



## Kleinkind01 (14. März 2009)

AAAAAlllsssoooo, in Dalaran hab ich auch Standbild.

Restliches Nordend und Scherbenwelt 11 FPS   durchgehend.

Dann hab ich mal einen ****hust***fun***server***hust*** ausprobiert wo noch nicht WOTLK aufgespiet ist und
voila<--- (schreibt mann es so ich hab im Französisch Unterricht immer gepennt) habe ich immer 35 FPS


----------



## SALaD (14. März 2009)

Ging mir ähnlich. Mein Tipp: unnötige Addons rausschmeißen, bzw. der Reihe nach mal durchtesten, welches vielleicht schuld sein könnte. Bei mir wars Questhelper. Mit dem hat das Spiel bei mir auch teilweise unmöglich geruckelt und ohne habe ich jetzt doppelte bis dreifache Framezahl und jetzt so um den Dreh zwischen 40 und 70 Frames - ohne alles sogar über 100. In Dalaran gehts manchmal trotzdem unter 25, aber nie unter 20 und das ist bei der Spielerzahl einfach normal denke ich.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## Flixl (14. März 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Benmotu (14. März 2009)

Also mein System ist Folgendes:

Intel Q6600 @ 3200 mhz
4 Gig Ram DDR2 1066 Mhz
Radeon 4870 1Gig Ram

Selbst damit, fahre ich besonderst in Nordend, als manchmal nicht mehr als 40 Fps in manchen Gebieten, besonderst Dalaran ist es schlimm.

Also an deinem System hängt es nicht, kann alles auf hoch nur die Schatten sind halt auf Normale Einstellung.

Das ist dieses mal wohl echt die schlechte Programmierung von Blizzard.


----------



## Pyrodimi (14. März 2009)

WoW hat im laufe der Jahre etliche Grafikupdates erfahren, das heisst die Grafikengine is schon eher mehr ein Flickwerk, was der Grafikleistung nicht gerade zugute kommt. Auch hat es Blizzard bis jetzt nicht für notwendig empfunden das Spiel mal auf Dualcore -Support zu optimieren.
Auch eine Festplattendefrag kann ein wenig helfen das ganze zu verbessern. Das problem hab ich eigentlich nicht, obs jetzt am Quad oder an den 8GB ram oder am Raid liegt weiß ich net. Aber es stimmt schon das die FPS gerade da wo viele Schatten berechnet werden müssen extrem in die Knie geht, also würd ich die zurückdrehen in dem Fall, und mal alle Treiber updaten und das System aufräumen


----------



## Schranzman (14. März 2009)

was ihr alle immer mit der FPS habt, wow is net gerade wie CS wo jeder Frame zählt, 30-60fps is da vollkommen ausreichend, mehr is naja eignt sinnlos (aber geschmacksache, manche sehen da noch ruckler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)  unter 30 fängts langsam an zu stottern und das sieht man auch nur bei genauem hinschaun...

ich bin mit meinen 50FPS rundum zufrieden hab zwar manchmal son hänger aber den schieb ich freudvoll immer auf die Server ^^


----------



## Flixl (14. März 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Schranzman (14. März 2009)

Flixl schrieb:


> haste ja recht, aber wenn es fast durchgehend 30 und darunter (20) ist, machts kein spaß mehr



klar das schon, aber es gibt net gerade wenig die finden 40-50 FPS in WoW zu wenig, da würde ich wetten es liegt an deren Bildschirmen oder Brillen das die dort noch spielstörende ruckler finden


----------



## EspCap (14. März 2009)

Flixl schrieb:


> und schon läufts viel besser >.<. danke ^^


Na denn, Gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und stimmt, gerade bei so (relativ) wenig RAM lasten Addons natürlich auch aus - schau am besten welche am meissten verbrauchen, sieht man ja auch in dieser FPS/Latency Anzeige


----------



## BlizzLord (14. März 2009)

Wenn das Einloggen in i-einem Kaff wo kein Aß ist 3min dauert wunderts mich schon was Blizzard da programmiert ...
Von den FPS einbrüchen fang ich erst gar nicht an -.-"


----------



## Flixl (14. März 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## SixNight (14. März 2009)

in letzter zeit gibts immer wieder threads wo ihr alle eure systeme postet und euch fragt wieso ihr so wenig fps habt mal sufu nutzen denke ihr kriegt immer die gleiche antwort


----------



## Schranzman (14. März 2009)

Flixl schrieb:


> ... schlecht programmiert würde ich das mal nennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nicht unbedingt, damals waren die PC´s einfach nicht so weit entwickelt wie heutzutage, es wurden dort lediglich kleine optische schmankerl hinzugefügt und genau DAS knüppelt manche PC´s (nach und nach iwas dazutun anstatt den Grundstein zu polieren, kannst ja net zb n rostiges blech überstreichen und gut is, iwann isses dann halt soweit ^^)

lass ma n neues Auto mit dem Sprit von vor 10 jahren laufen der tut sich da auch n bisschen schwerer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manize (14. März 2009)

Hi,

da du ein Mehrkern System hast kanns evtl. auch an Windows liegen (falls du Windows XP nutzt)

dazu gibts unter anderem den Beitrag http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/forum/index....showtopic=10272  (englisch)
ist zwar etwas älter aber da gehts wenn du weiter liest auch teilweise um AMD Prozessoren

Den Microsoft Artikel dazu gibts noch mal in Deutsch
http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb%3Bde...p;x=13&y=10

Da ich nicht nach geschaut habe ob die Patches im ServicePack 3 enthalten sind poste ich das mal mit Vorbehalt

MfG Mani


----------



## Anduris (14. März 2009)

Um seine FPS zu verbessern kann man auch manche Details nur auf 3/4 hoch stellen. Man sieht eigentlich keinen Unterschied, aber dennoch verbessert sich die FPS.


----------



## Golube (14. März 2009)

hab das selbe problem mit meiner 4870 .
aber weitere 2 GB ram würden deinem rechner bestimmt gut tun.
kosten e fast nichts .

mfg


----------



## Vranthor (14. März 2009)

Ich hab mir diesen PC-Games / Buffed- Pc mal bestellt, und hab ihn auch soweit laufen. Nur irgendwie ruckelt der Mist von WoW weiterhin. o.ô


----------



## Dagonzo (14. März 2009)

Flixl schrieb:


> bin ich der einzigste dem es so geht, oder ist das ein allgemeines problem?
> 
> hoffe auf qualitativ hochwärtige antworten, mfg Flixl


Würdest du mal im Technik-Forum schauen, wüsstest du es. Es gibt jede Menge dieser Beiträge. Bei manchen helfen die dort gegebenen Tipps, bei anderen wiederum nicht. Ist wohl reine Glückssache. Du solltest dort mal die Suchfunktion benutzen. Da wirst du eine Menge dazu finden.


----------



## Kvick (14. März 2009)

Bei mir isses genau so..  aber nur im Raid -.- in Dalaran hab ich um die 60fps.. 
bin auch noch Heiler und dann bei Heigan während des Laufens 2-3 fps, meine Latenz is dafür top liegt nur bei 10-20 ms


----------



## Golube (15. März 2009)

Kvick schrieb:


> Bei mir isses genau so..  aber nur im Raid -.- in Dalaran hab ich um die 60fps..
> bin auch noch Heiler und dann bei Heigan während des Laufens 2-3 fps, meine Latenz is dafür top liegt nur bei 10-20 ms



kannst du mir bitte sagen was du für einen rechner hast pls ??? 
mich würde nur die CPU und gefikkarte intressieren. SLI oder Dual GPU ??? alles auch high eingestellt ??
60 fps in Dalaran ist ganz schön fett^^

danke
mfg


----------



## Kvick (15. März 2009)

Golube schrieb:


> kannst du mir bitte sagen was du für einen rechner hast pls ???
> mich würde nur die CPU und gefikkarte intressieren. SLI oder Dual GPU ??? alles auch high eingestellt ??
> 60 fps in Dalaran ist ganz schön fett^^
> 
> ...



also hab nen QuadCore Q9550 (kein overclocking) und ne HD4870, die nen Turbo Modus besitzt, sprich noch mehr Leistung als normal.. dazu 4GB RAM usw..


Einstellungen in WoW sind alle auf high.  Wie gesagt nur im 25ger Raid hab ich low fps, werd beim Raid heute Abend mal versuchen die Einstellungen weiter runter zu setzen...


----------



## Alien123 (15. März 2009)

Neben den typischen Tuning Tipps wie Festplatte defragmentieren und Registry aufräumen kann man da nicht wesentlich was machen. WoW ist nunmal ein Hardware Fresser geworden. Ich besitze auch keinen Rechner des vergangenen Jahrhunderts und habe in Dalaran meist nu 15 fps.


----------



## Ruffnek (15. März 2009)

Bei mir gehts hab in dalaran etwa 30FPS und ansonsten um die 60FPS


----------



## painschkes (15. März 2009)

Kvick schrieb:


> und ne HD4870, die nen Turbo Modus besitzt



_Xpertvision/Palit 4870 Sonic Dual Edition? Super Karte , ne? :-)_


----------



## Bodog (15. März 2009)

Hallo,

Ahhhh da fühlt sich mein PC ja noch gut an wen man das hört. (5 Jahre alte Kiste)
Dalaran hab ich meistens 10 FPS und ich hab noch ne AGP-Grafikkarte^^
Natürlich auch alles auf Low.

Mfg Bodog


----------



## bloodhound.exploit (15. März 2009)

wow endlich mal ein thema hierzu hab auch schon wirklich ALLES versucht meine fps zu steigern am anfang von wotlk lief alles flüssig doch später gingne die fps runter trotz guter hardware "GeForce 8800 GTS 512; 4GB DDR2; E6320 2x1,86Ghz übertaktet auf 2x2Ghz"  ich bin am verzweifeln ... andere spiele wie farcry 2 laufen sogar flüssig


----------



## Kvick (15. März 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Xpertvision/Palit 4870 Sonic Dual Edition? Super Karte , ne? :-)_




genau die hab ich^^  bin bestens zufrieden damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (15. März 2009)

_Dito , keinerlei Probleme - obwohl ich bis jetzt nichtmal den Turbo-Modus gebraucht hab _


----------



## Berndl (15. März 2009)

Mein Sytem is zwar nich das neueste
jedoch sind meine FPS in Northrend generell niedrig

Zock eh schon auf lowester Grafik

Ähm das mit der Eingebeverzögerung kapier ich nich was is das für eine Funktion und was brint die?

BTW raide erfolgreich mit unter 20 fps im 25er


----------



## Dark Guardian (15. März 2009)

Bodog schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ahhhh da fühlt sich mein PC ja noch gut an wen man das hört. (5 Jahre alte Kiste)
> Dalaran hab ich meistens 10 FPS und ich hab noch ne AGP-Grafikkarte^^
> ...



Mir gehts ähnlich XD

Zwar net alles auf Low sondern teilweiße noch mittel (Systemoptimierung ftw!) aber manchmal frag ich mich was die Leute hir mit ihren Rechnern anstellen. x)

Das Problem an WoW ist wohl am ehesten das die Grafik Engine am Ende ist. Das kenne ich noch aus alten UT Zeiten wo man noch mit dem UnrealEd 2.0 Maps erstellt hat. Ab einer gewissen Anzahl zeitgleich dargestellter Polygone ging die Performance, unabhängig von der Hardware, in den Keller weil die Engine es nicht gebracht hat. Ode rman hatte hässliche Löcher in der Map wegen Engine-Problemen...

Entweder lässt Blizzard die Flickschusterei, oder sie bauen die Engine um. Wie sieht das denn dann beim dritten oder viertem AddOn aus wenn WotLK schon so Probleme bringt?

Könnte natürlich, da es meistens speziell Dalaran betrifft, ein Programmierfehler sein,so das VIEL mehr Polygone berechnet werden als für die Darstellung nötig ist (wer sich mit 3D Programmierung mal beschäftigt hat sollte wissen was ich meine...).

Achja: Im WTF Ordner gibt es eine Datei in der man die Grafikdetails mit Zahlwerten einstellen kann. Je nachdem wie der Regler eingestellt ist steht dort eine andere Zahl, bis zum Reglermaximumw as dnan als "Höchste" angezeigt wird. Theoretisch könnte man hier die Zahlwerte ÜBER das MAximum schrauben. Es gab mal eine Reihe von Screenshots bezüglich der Grafik von Classic, BC und WotLK->es sah sehr danach aus das Blizzard dort einfach nur die Zahlwerte für die Schieberegler erhöht hat, würde Bedeuten Max BC Sichtweite < Max WotLK Sichtweite was die Vermutung der nicht mehr ausreichenden Engine bestätigen sollte. Blizzard wird sich wohl was bei den alten Maximalwerten gdacht haben...


----------



## advanced08 (15. März 2009)

probier mal das

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...97874&sid=3

ansonsten kann es an zuwenig ram liegen 

zuviele hintergrund programme  oder 

zu viele addons wie questhelper gatherer die können das system bremsen 

ansonsten kp hab eine 9800gt und nen 3ghz athlon 4gb ram und läuft alles in dalaran flüssig und alle einstellungen sind auf max außer schatten 

mit komm ich auf 10-20 fps in dalaran ^^


edit: sichtweite ist nen fps fresser also ruhig mal bissien runterschrauben und gucken was sich so mit den fps macht 

hab gehört viele grad mit einen quad haben das problem wahrscheinlich darum weil wow nicht immer alle kerne benutzt guck mal im taskmngr ob alle kerne wow zugewiesen sind


----------



## Bobbob (15. März 2009)

Also ich habe: 
2GB Ram
NVidia GForce 9600 GT
2,5 GHz Dualcore...
damit habe ich alle Grafikeinstellungen komplett aufgedreht und durchgehend ca 60 fps  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in Dala fallen die auch mal auf 20-40 aber sonst is alles wunderbar ;-)


----------



## weed99 (15. März 2009)

Ich habe diesen registry eintrag mal bei mir geändert gehabt da ich nicht nur FPS probleme hatte sondern auch ein ziemlich hohen Ping auf den Servern.

Das ganze hat aber nicht nur mein Ping verbessert sondern auch meine FPS in dalaran um 20-30 verbessert.

Probiert es aus.



> Ping Verbesserung von WoW
> 
> Für Fortgeschrittene!
> 
> ...




/edit

Ich habe auch meine FPS in instanzen gesteigert dort hab ich nun über 100 FPS (auch in den Nordend Inis).


----------



## Hasal (15. März 2009)

Bei mir werden durchgängig so um die 12fps angezeigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, mein Rechner ist nunmal auch alles andere als Highend, aber das find ich übetrieben. Jedenfalls gewöhnt man sich mit der Zeit daran. 

MfG


----------



## Asoriel (15. März 2009)

Manize was du redest ist auch absoluter Stuss. Das Zeug mit WoW und Dualcore wurde doch schon zig tausende Mal diskutiert, das ist vollkommen fehl am Platz. Und warum sollte XP schlechter mit DualCores arbeiten? Klar gabs dieses AMD+XP-Problem, was aber längst aus der Welt geschaffen ist, außerdem schrieb der TE ausdrücklich, dass es unter XP UND Vista so ist.




BlizzLord schrieb:


> [...]wunderts mich schon was Blizzard da programmiert ...





Flixl schrieb:


> [...] schlecht programmiert würde ich das mal nennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dass Ihr auch wisst, was gut und was schlecht programmiert ist. Ich könnte wetten, Eure Ahnung auf dem Gebiet geht gegen 0, aber wenn die FPS nicht stimmten wirds halt auf die Programmierer geschoben.

Da der TE ja schon die Option mit der Eingabeverzögerung gefunden hat, brauchen auch nicht noch 15 Leute Ihre FPS-Zahlen posten, vor allem ohne Ihren dazugehörigen PC. Wahnsinnig aussagekräftig.


----------



## Vizard (15. März 2009)

Also ich hatte Gestern im Raid auch nurnoch Standbilder.

Mein System ist:

Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 3,2Ghz
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce GTX 260² AMP!
Ram: 8GB G.Skill 1000Mhz
Soundkarte: Soundblaster XFi Fatality Pro
Festplatte: 750GB Seagate ES.2

Und das beste daran ist das es nichtmal hilft die Grafik runterzuschrauben oder den sound.
Alle Addons ausschalten hat auch nicht geholfen und ich hatte den ganzen raid über unter 20FPS und es war alles auf minimum eingestellt.
Kann doch echt nicht wahr sein das High end Games auf Maximal ohne probleme laufen und das uralt Game WoW nur ruckelt.

MfG Vizard


----------

